# Life Partner Permit Documents



## foain (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm about to apply for a life partner permit for the first time (at Barrack St in Cape Town). Can anyone who has applied for a Life Partner Permit give me a list of documents that submitted with their application other than the medical, x ray, and background checks?

Thanks!!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It varies for each and every application. There are documents that _usually_ go into an application of that kind, but without knowing exactly, you are running a risk.


----------

